
Offices are getting redesigned to look Good on Social Media - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/offices-get-redesigned-for-an-instagram-world-1520820180
======
jim_dow_jones
"TO READ THE FULL STORY SUBSCRIBE OR SIGN IN"

 _closes tab_

~~~
aiCeivi9
You forgot the part where you scroll down that humungus lead image

------
briga
What a coincidence, they're also getting redesigned to look good in real life.
Maybe employers have realized that employees are happier and more productive
when they're not in a sterile overlit grey office 8+ hours a day.

